# Identify this plant



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

I wasnt sure where i should post this, i know theres a plant finder but im not really sure how to use it effectively










I found it in a stream in Mechanicsburg, PA...the stream was covered with it even in this cold season and was thriving. fast moving stream and is shallow as well. Thought i grab a small chunk and see how it goes before i go back for more 

i managed to grab a chunk, dipped it in 5% bleach mixture, killed off like 30 of what looked like water roly poly bugs

the plants georgeous, stem plant with roots.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

sorry i shoulda taken more pictures but people were watching football


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks a little bit like _Shinnersia rivularis_ except that the leaves are not lobed. I have no idea what it is. After you have had it a while, tell us how well it grows in your aquarium.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

The back right stem looks a little like Rotala macrandra 'green.' But the shade of green is strange and there seem to be a lot of axial roots which Rotala mac doesn't usually make a lot of. Anyway, that is my guess.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

If I had to bet I'd put my money on either a _Callitriche_ or maybe an_ Elatine_ species. The leaves are broader than the _Callitriche_ I'm familiar with, but I do know most of that genus is very cold-tolerant. _C. terrestris_ is currently the only aquatic greenery I have to look at outdoors right now. I've seen it in both stagnant and high-current waters, too.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably a _Veronica_ species. Possibly _V. anagallis-aquatica_.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I think Cavan has got it. I found this picture of _Veronica anagallis-aquatica_ growing submersed. Source: Robert W. Freckmann Herbarium, University of Wisconsin - Stevens Point


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Veronica anagallis is probably the closest 

thanks alot guys i really appreciate it. The little stream is full of these guys and so far they're vibrant in color. Ill keep you guys updated on how it does in the aquarium


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a weed. A few of us have grown it before. 

aquatica is the second part of the hyphenated species name. Weird, but it is permitted in botany. Not in zoology though.


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

Right on Cavan. It is Veronica anagallis-aquatica, a common species of fast-flowing streams, especially ones that are highly groundwater-fed. It also grows well as an emergent. I'm curious to whether you can get it to survive in an aquarium.


----------



## AheartlessFish (Mar 18, 2008)

Welps so far its looking good hahaha i will keep you guys updated on how well it does.

And if it matters the tank is low current.









Its sitting all the way in the back right of the tank


----------



## Lakeplants (Feb 21, 2011)

The low current should help. V. anagallis-aquatica is typically a terrestrial species, but can tolerate growing submerged if conditions permit enough gas exchange to occur. Cold water and/or fast current provide these conditions, especially in tandem.
The plant will readily send out roots from the lower nodes, so establishing them in the tank shouldn't be a problem. The question will be whether the water temp and current are sufficient to keep it alive. If you allow it to become emergent, that would help as well.

Your tank setup looks terrific. Nice job.


----------

